# Pot call supplies



## Plumbob

Where do you fellas get the supplies for pot calls? I ordered slate from Brookside, got some blanks coming from here, now I am going for soundboards and striker materials. I believe I am just going to go with a slate over wood for my first ones and a wooden striker.


----------



## Mike1950

@Bigdrowdy1 might help


----------



## Plumbob

Thanks @Mike1950 . I would like to support those on this board if I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Stumpy the glass man. Best deal around and a great guy. I'll dig up his info

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Slat over glass is tough to beat. Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Chad Hutchinson. ..I think that's how you spell his last name
[email protected]

Great guy. Been buying supplies from him for many years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ray D said:


> Chad Hutchinson. ..I think that's how you spell his last name
> [email protected]
> 
> Great guy. Been buying supplies from him for many years.



He doesn't have a website? So, I'll let this addy slide under the radar....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

Sorry Marc. My bad. Dump it and I'll send him a private message. 
Ray


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will get you some info tonight when I get home @Plumbob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> He doesn't have a website? So, I'll let this addy slide under the radar....


Nope, and he only takes checks and money orders, which is why i never used him. But, his email is all over the internet, so I wouldn't worry much about it being posted.


----------



## misfire

Chad is good, but he doesn't use PayPal, just checks or cash. Grassy Creek is another good option for glass and such, that's where I get all my copper surfaces


----------



## Ray D

Chad will definitely not use PayPal, don't want to get into the reason why. I also like Grassy Creek for the anodized aluminum.


----------



## ripjack13

Ray D said:


> Sorry Marc. My bad. Dump it and I'll send him a private message.
> Ray



Nah...you're good....no worries.


----------



## Schroedc

I like one stop shopping so I get my glass and my striker dowels from Brookside at the same time I order my slate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Plumbob

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I will get you some info tonight when I get home @Plumbob


Thanks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Emery here are a couple I have used. *grassycreek*calls, *brooksidegamecalls. 
If you have any questions about pot calls pm me and I will share with you what I know. There are a lot of information in the call section about pot calls and tone boards as well.



Rodney*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Heck guess I should have read the other post. Sounds like they both great starting points. Good luck and enjoy the journey!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Custom Calls Online is another

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC

Chad Hutcheson sells his glass cheaper than anybody. Worth the little bit of extra effort.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

